

Clojure's first year - silkodyssey
http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/msg/16fec21eb1fff8aa?pli=1

======
indy
That message was posted in 2008, clojure has now reached the ripe old age of 2

------
va_coder
I highly recommend the Pragmatic Programmer's book on Clojure. For me, the
concepts are new and interesting and may even be applicable to what I'm
working on today, and will most certainly be applicable in the multi-core
future.

------
nod
I would like to see a similar "Clojure's second year" review.

------
yannis
> A year ago today I 'released' Clojure, by sending a message to my jFli and
> Foil mailing lists

Happy birthday and thanks to Rich!

